

Is it a good idea to personally email new beta signups after the sign up? - chromedude

I have a web application I am building (nvrforget.com) that has a launchrock splash page and I considered emailing each individual sign up to find out what they need help with related to memorizing, but I decided that it was bordering on creepy so I didn't. Is this true? or is that a good idea?
======
robfitz
My previous investors always said that the first 1000 signups to any startup
should get a personal email from the founder.

I used to send a quick one liner saying I'm rob, thanks for signing up and let
me know if there's anything I can help with.

It led to a lot of useful conversations. We already had a running service at
the time though, so not 100% sure it transfers to a pure landing page.

------
cjzhang
I don't think it's creepy, as long as you don't bring up information that
might be too personal.

A rule of thumb I read was "Would this be creepy if it happened in real
life?", and here you'd be analogous to "a restaurant owner asking a customer
how their experience is on their opening day", which is totally normal.

